# Financing and PCD



## kylara12 (Dec 10, 2012)

New member here, anxiously awaiting an update on the Z4 I ordered on 12/29. After reading about PCD, my husband and I want to do it, but have a few questions that I couldn't find an answer to in existing posts, so I'm hoping someone here can help.

I will have financing through BMW; will I settle all of that with my dealer before I make the trip to Greenville, or is that handled as part of the delivery?

I haven't received tracking info yet, so I'm worried that the extra time involved with PCD will push me past the 60 day lock period for the holiday cash incentive that was part of my deal. Has anyone encountered this situation with their own delivery? It will probably be the deciding factor on whether or not we pursue PCD. 

Thank you!


----------



## ddk632 (Aug 19, 2006)

You handle everything with your dealer, all paperwork, financing, etc., and at PCD you just take delivery of the car and have fun!


----------



## KLC (Oct 24, 2012)

I think the financing is all locked in as soon as you order. You shouldn't have to receive the car within the lock period in order to keep holiday offers. I might suggest asking this in the Ask-a-Dealer forum as well.


----------



## nhman (Jan 16, 2005)

OP, good question and I don't have the experience to give you a proper answer. I agree with KLC, post this question in "Ask a Delaler". My thinking would be that the paperwork is handled by your F&I Mgr prior to pick-up (at PCD). In a way, scary, as you are signing for a vehicle not witnessed by you. Though I would think the quality control and inspection would be top-notch directly at BMW.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

There is no cause for concern. Your dealer handles everything. At the PC all you do is have fun, eat good food, drive the H**L out of a similar BMW, take delivery of your car and then enjoy the drive home in your new BMW. I would only be concerned if your dealer has never done a PCD before. Otherwise it should be a piece of cake. Be sure to drive the "Tail of the Dragon" on the way back to Ohio. Your Z is the perfect car for this drive. Hopefully you will have good weather. A PCD makes taking delivery of a new BMW an even more special event. Combining a European Delivery with a PCD is the ultimate experience. Enjoy!

Added: Hopefully the guys at the PC are still offering rides in an M car at the end of the day. Be sure to take them up on it. The look on my wife's face in the back seat when we were powersliding through the curves in an M5 was priceless!


----------



## ddk632 (Aug 19, 2006)

^^

Good advice!!!

I'll be driving the Tail of the Dragon in my X6M next week after my PCD!! :supdude:


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*M5 ride*



rmorin49 said:


> There is no cause for concern. Your dealer handles everything. At the PC all you do is have fun, eat good food, drive the H**L out of a similar BMW, take delivery of your car and then enjoy the drive home in your new BMW. I would only be concerned if your dealer has never done a PCD before. Otherwise it should be a piece of cake. Be sure to drive the "Tail of the Dragon" on the way back to Ohio. Your Z is the perfect car for this drive. Hopefully you will have good weather. A PCD makes taking delivery of a new BMW an even more special event. Combining a European Delivery with a PCD is the ultimate experience. Enjoy!
> 
> Added: Hopefully the guys at the PC are still offering rides in an M car at the end of the day. Be sure to take them up on it. The look on my wife's face in the back seat when we were powersliding through the curves in an M5 was priceless!


We just did PCD in October . Yes they are still doing the ride in the M5 :bigpimp::thumbup:Our only regret was that it was only 1 Lap . It was like an "E Ticket" ride @ Disneyland !


----------



## kylara12 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback. We are tentatively scheduled for PCD on April 5, thanks to our fantastic dealer, Midwestern Auto Group.

We will round out the trip by visiting family in the beautiful mountains around Asheville, and a mandatory run of the Tail of the Dragon, as suggested. I look forward to sharing our experience upon our return.


----------

